# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb de televisie als achtergrond aanstaan

## Leontien

> Een televisie die slechts op de achtergrond aanstaat kan al schadelijk zijn voor kinderen, ook als ze niet echt een programma aan het kijken zijn.


nu.nl

Na dit bericht te lezen ben ik benieuwd of jij de tv als achtergrond hebt aanstaan. Het kan ook zijn dat je dat soms doet of juist helemaal niet.

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Xynyx

De tv ervaar ik als stoorzender en die heb ik al een paar jaar niet meer in huis.

----------


## claire vanfleteren

De TV laten aan staan terwijl er volk over de vloer komt of iets anders, neen niet voor mij.Bij ons gaat de TV maar aan laat in de avond, maar soms ook niet, een babbel is veel rustiger en zo leer je elkaar altijd maar beter kennen. Nu hoor ik vaak dat jonge koppels uit elkaar gaan, omdat ze niet meer kunnen praten, maar dat begrijp ik maar al te goed, ofwel staat de tv aan of zitten ze tokkelen op hun pc.
Als wij beiden samen zijn, is een gesprek het allerbelangrijkste, maar probeer dat maar eens aan de oren van de jongeren te brengen.
Later hoop ik dat zij het zullen beseffen, maar dan is het veel te laat.

----------


## schanulleke1968

Of tv schadelijk is of niet is voor mij niet zozeer van belang, ik heb geen kinderen. De tv of stereo staan nooit aan als achtergrond. Ik ervaar dit persoonlijk als een afleiding als je in gesprek bent. Automatisch gaat je aandacht even uit naar de tv of stereo. Bovendien is het een verspilling van electriciteit.

----------


## claire vanfleteren

100% akkoord!
Groetjes
Claire

----------


## dotito

Nee nooit! Ik vind persoonlijk dat dat stoort en zeker als je aan het eten bent, dat leid af.

----------


## claire vanfleteren

ik kan het niet beter uitleggen dan met het volgende gedicht.

De toekomst

Twee levens lijnen
snijden elkaar middendoor
De ene is van het verleden
de andere de toekomst
Hun snijpunt is het heden, het nu

Is de toekomst al bepaald
of vastgelegd in de sterren
De toekomst bestaat op dat 
moment nog niet.

We kunnen dromen
er over praten
misschien wat positieve invloed
in die richting duwen

Toekomst is onzeker
Ingewikkeld
Verhalen voor de komende toekomst
Daar kunnen de wegen naar leiden

Van het nu kunnen we terug denken
aan het verleden
En proberen het instrument voor die 
toekomst te bespelen.

Beelden kunnen we projecteren
van het heden naar de toekomst.
Komt er vrede in de wereld
Zal armoede verdwijnen
Of zullen we allen onder de eeuwige
druk verdwijnen.

Onze wens is dus toekomstmuziek!

Claire Vanfleteren

----------


## christel1

Overdag als ik een dutje wil doen dan staat de tv aan omdat ik dan makkelijker in slaap val, ik zet hem dan wel stiller maar nooit helemaal af want dan ben ik terug wakker. En ze moeten hem ook niet van post verzetten want dan ben ik ook wakker.... 
Als er bezoek komt dan vliegt de tv wel uit hoor dan hoeft dat ding niet op te staan. Iedereen heeft zo zijn manier zeker om iets te doen? Soms zet ik de tv overdag wel aan op een radiozender (ik heb geen radio) of om naar het nieuws te luisteren als ik iets anders aan het doen ben. De ene is de andere niet dus.

----------


## Sylvia93

Oke ik ben schuldig. Wanneer ik in mijn kamer zit zit ik eigenlijk altijd achter mijn pc, maar dan heb ik inderdaad de tv als achtergrond aan, ookal kijk ik niet vind ik het fijn om wat geluid te horen!

Wanneer ik visite heb gaat de tv uiteraard uit, niets is zo vervelend dan wanneer je met zn allen tv zit te kijken na elkaar een tijd niet gezien te hebben! Dan vind ik het gezelliger om wat bij te kletsen. Maar in het geval dat ik alleen ben, jups dan staat die tv aan ookal kijk ik er niet naar.

----------


## schanulleke1968

Is eigenlijk ook wel logisch wat Sylvia93 zegt. Het doorbreekt eigenlijk de eentonigheid. En het helpt bovendien zelfs om je gedachten te herzetten. Ik maak me dan op mijn manier weer schuldig door met een mp speler en oortelefoontje rond te lopen. Dat maakt soms de dingen lichter. En ik betrrap mezelf er soms op dat ik eigenlijk niet veel van de muziek heb gehoord maar dat mn gedachten elders zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik het voor het zeggen had stond de tv nooit aan, tenzij ik eens een dvd wil kijken.
Op de pc kijk ik wel uitzending gemist (zonder reclame  :Smile: ) en lees ik wel nieuws, verder is er toch teveel reclame en onzin op de tv, dus die heb ik liever uit en luister liever muziek  :Smile: 
Als pap thuis is doet hij wel tv aan, nieuws kijken en consumentenprogrammas, maar als dat afgelopen is zet hij een lp op, gaat krant lezen en laat de tv aan, dus die doe ik dan uit als ik thuis ben... scheelt toch weer energiekosten...

----------


## essie79

Als ik alleen ben of niet lekker heb ik vaak de tv aanstaan. Maar nu ik een zoontje heb hou ik hem wel zoveel moglijk uit. Behalve als ik dus zelf niet lekker ben, dan hang ik graag op de bank.

----------


## fokk6725

Ik heb geen TV aanstaan

----------


## mammalou

Neen ik heb de tv niet aan staan .... Ook als ik de Powernap wil doen ....zet ik een mooie rustige Cd op ..... Rust is wat we nodig hebben in dit Ijzerentijdperk ....de drie RRR ....
Rust Regelmaat Reinheid ....Blijf bij jezelf . Leef . I n het Nu ...dan heb je geen Angsten en Zorgen ....Lieffies het is zo Simpel....Doen xx

----------


## ishbel

Ja, ik heb altijd de tv op de achtergrond aan staan. En op de radio als wij niet thuis zijn voor de honden. In de auto ook altijd de radio aan of een cd aan. 
Ik kan niet tegen stilte als ik alleen ben. Ook 's avonds als ik ga slapen, zet ik de radio op de sleeptimer aan anders slaap ik niet in. Als ik aan het werk ben (postbode) heb ik mijn telefoon sowieso altijd bij me en luister ik via de telefoon naar de radio. Let wel: ik heb maar 1 oortje in zodat ik niet voor de buitenwereld afgesloten ben, door de mensen aangesproken kan worden én het verkeer hoor!!! Bovendien heb ik het geluid zacht staan. Het maakt het werken makkelijker en gezelliger, zeker nu het kouder wordt en er minder mensen buiten zijn die om een praatje verlegen zitten  :Wink: . Ik verheug me nu al op de gezellige kerstliedjes onder het werken  :Big Grin: .
Schuldgevoel? Nee, waarom. Kinderen hebben wij jammer genoeg niet; ik zou dan ook zeker het tv kijken beperkt hebben. Wel een radio aan.

----------


## sietske763

bijna nooit de tv aan hier....
als ik wat wil zien, kijk ik op mijn tijd via uitzending gemist

----------

